# Favorite deer hunting rifles?



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

What are your preferred guns to hunt with in BW or eglin and why is it your favorite? I am gun shopping and need some advice. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a Remington 710 in 270 cal. Not the best gun in the world to most but it's what I could afford when I was 12 lol. I wouldn't go bigger than a .270 because there is no need. I shoot 130gr bullets and can reach out to 350yds comfortably. A lot of the spots I hunt are only a 100-150yd shot though. Thinking about buying a slug gun for three of the spots I hunt the most cuz they are only 75 yards or less. 

Either way a .270 would be the best caliber to me for deer size and range plus they are lighter than the bigger cals.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

My favorite for BW or Eglin is actually my son's single shot .270. Light, compact and accurate. Less weight humping in a stand and big rifle banging into the stand or your thigh, you can swing it without hitting tree limbs and with a scope it's a nail driver. 

I've got bigger rifles, but just seemed to gravitate to the .270 in the woods/thickets.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I shoot a Remington 700 in 30-06.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I was looking at a .270 for the price. Seems like a good choice. Thanks again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Browning barr 7mm mag


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

A bolt action or single shot in 243.

A bolt action or single shot in 25/06, with at least a 24" barrel.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

John B. said:


> I shoot a Remington 700 in 30-06.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Get the 700 combo in .270 from Walmart. Throw out the Bushnell and put on a Leupold. Last you a lifetime. There are other prettier guns (BARs, 700 BDLs, Mdl 70s), but the Rem 700 is your best econo option.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

bcbz71 said:


> Get the 700 combo in .270 from Walmart. Throw out the Bushnell and put on a Leupold. Last you a lifetime. There are other prettier guns (BARs, 700 BDLs, Mdl 70s), but the Rem 700 is your best econo option.


Why buy the combo if you don't want the scope? :001_huh:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Savage Axis in .270 with a Zeiss Conquest 3-12x56.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> I shoot a Remington 700 in 30-06.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Same here.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

My personal favorite is my Browning A-bolt 300 wsm. However, if you ever forget your bullets, you will never find them at a mom&pop store or even Walmart. 

You can always find 30-06 rounds


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Rem. 700 in 7mm mag. for the last 20 years......


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ruger M77 MKII in .308 topped with a Zeiss 3x9x50...slapping em down since 92...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a very inexpensive Mossberg .270 single shot. It has been an amazing rifle, killed quite a few deer and hog with it and they have all dropped where they stood. It seems to maintain a nice zero with the cheap scope that is mounted on it!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brad King said:


> I have a very inexpensive Mossberg .270 single shot. It has been an amazing rifle, killed quite a few deer and hog with it and they have all dropped where they stood. It seems to maintain a nice zero with the cheap scope that is mounted on it!


But you are a badass, and would kill more stuff with a slingshot, than I could with a Gatling gun... just saying.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> But you are a badass, and would kill more stuff with a slingshot, than I could with a Gatling gun... just saying.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner



If he had a decent scope, he might do better. Better for the deer that he keeps his eyes closed while shooting.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like my Browning Stainless Stalker A-Bolt in 30/06 but there's nothing wrong with a Marlin 30/30 or the Marlin and Savage Bolt Actions.
Depends on how much you want to spend.
I would choose a 30/06 or a .270 but that's personal preference. Nothing wrong with a 7mm/08 or a .308 either.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

My dad hunted with a 30/30 and a 30.06 and said the .06 was his choice but was heavy. I may have to try and shoot different ones first to see what I'm more comfortable with.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm more of a shooter than a hunter, but I can see me in the woods with my Savage 99 .


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

It sounds like this might be your first rifle. If it is then there are really three choices I would look at as far as the chambering goes. 

The .308 Winchester, .270 Winchester, and the 30-06. 

All thee of these cartridges can be found any where in the world. All thee of these have tons of choices in factory loads. All thee of these are relatively inexpensive to buy ammo for and all are more than capable of taking anything on this continent.



As far as the rifle itself is concerned, it really comes down to what feel good in your hands. Personally I like the Winchester model 70 above anything else. But the Remington 700, Tikka T3, Browning, Savage.... all make great rifles and all are generally very accurate.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

It is my first rifle and next deer season will be my first. I am trying to gather all the info I can so I can be safe, enjoy the woods, and grab some meat for the freezer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

damnifino3 said:


> It is my first rifle and next deer season will be my first. I am trying to gather all the info I can so I can be safe, enjoy the woods, and grab some meat for the freezer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


I will say this... don't go cheap on the optics. I see people that drop $700 on a rifle, and put a $150 scope on it. If it were me, I'd save up and get a nice scope, and try to find a used rifle during the summer.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## DMK (Oct 6, 2007)

Browning A-bolt in 7mm -08


----------



## Drauka (Aug 1, 2012)

My 2 deer guns are -

Savage 116 (Weather Warrior) in 30-06 
and 
Winchester 94AE in 444 Marlin

the 444 is a bit much for deer but the Winchester is a short gun and works nicely in tight areas


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

damnifino3 said:


> It is my first rifle and next deer season will be my first. I am trying to gather all the info I can so I can be safe, enjoy the woods, and grab some meat for the freezer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner



personally im a big bore fan, 45-70 for me, but above all dont just grab a gun and hit the woods, spend some time at the range challenging yourself, hold a single hole group at 100 yds for 20 rounds straight, play games to make yourself get better, shoot with friends. before you go into the woods make sure you know the gun well enough to operate in unusual situations that happen out there, the last thing you need is to be trying to hunt and have the gun surprise you at the same time youre trying to make a sensitive shot.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been shooting a Browning A-Bolt in .270 since 1997.
I recently purchased a Tikka T-3 Lite in 7MM-08.
Both are great calibers.
For a 1st gun, you might price the Savage Rifle. Heard that they are a good bank for the buck. Put your $$ savings in better glass.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

savage is definitely excellent value for the money, hell when i was shooting .22 matches in okc the top two shooters were me on an old pawn shop rifle and a guy with a savage mk1, both guns were just sweet, and we were good, guys would show up with retarded ammounts of money sunk into a kimber rig but they just couldnt hold the wind there in oklahoma.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought a cheap Savage at Wallyworld a couple of years ago. My son had my old H&R break action 308, the daughter shoots the little 6mm, and had loaned out the 30-06. Got it in 308 which is a favorite caliber of mine (thousands of snipers can't be wrong).

Turned out to be a tack-driver out of the box. Put a Leopold 3x9 on it and for less than 450, have a great all-around rifle.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Ruger M77 .308 usually drops em where they stop. nice short stock gun and lightweight.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Marlin 30/30


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

rufus1138 said:


> personally im a big bore fan, 45-70 for me, but above all dont just grab a gun and hit the woods, spend some time at the range challenging yourself, hold a single hole group at 100 yds for 20 rounds straight, play games to make yourself get better, shoot with friends. before you go into the woods make sure you know the gun well enough to operate in unusual situations that happen out there, the last thing you need is to be trying to hunt and have the gun surprise you at the same time youre trying to make a sensitive shot.


I really wasn't planning on hitting the woods until next season probably. I still have a lot to learn before I go. I have only been once in my life and that was close to 20 years ago.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Rifle*

Browning auto short trac in 270 wsm


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

HS Precision phl in .270 wsm topped with 3x12x56 Meopta Meostar. Gun will melt a whitetail.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tikka t3 .270 wsm with a bushnell elite 3x9x40


----------



## flfisher (Dec 18, 2012)

depends wher im hunting.. i LOVE my remington 74auto even if its on the heavy side.Also the Savage 270 is an amazing shot. had a remington 700 but not a great gun. thats my 2 cents and its what its worth..lol


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Remington Model 7400 .270 cal. self shell shucker...topped with Bushnell 3x9x42mm optics...Roy Bracken special customized barrel with the hacksaw.
130 grain Speer boattail spire point bullet on top of 48.3 grains of IMR 4350 propellent CCI 200 LR ignition. ...... many a buck in Blackwater met there doom from 15 yards to 420 yards.


----------



## aufuzzy (May 14, 2012)

Kimber Montana 8400 in a .270 WSM topped with a 3-12 x 56 Meopta Meostar......LOVE IT.


----------

